# ntfs3g als user per GUI (z.b. dolphin) mounten

## temnozor

Also ich kann ntfs3-g laufwerke zwar problemlos als user per terminal mounten aber solbald ich das in dolphin über die angezeigten laufwerke mache fragt er mindestens einmal nach dem root passwort....

das finde ich sehr unschön und sollte doch irgendwie zu vermeiden sein?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Welche use-flag für ntfs3g hast du?

----------

## temnozor

acl suid udev

ich kann auch wie gesagt als user problemlos per konsole ntfs partitionen per ntfs3g mounten ohne passworteingabe etc.

----------

## Pro_metheus

Hallo.

Also das könnte mit Policykit und den Benutzerrechten zusammenhängen.

Ich benutze zwar unter Gentoo kein KDE, hatte aber mit Arch Linux + KDE das selbe Problem, sowohl mit ntfs, als auch mit meinen xfs (gentoo) Partitionen.

Nach dem anlegen einer Datei Namens /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/50-mount-internal.pkla

mit folgendem Inhalt:

```

[Mount internal dein-user]

Identity=unix-user:dein-user

Action=org.freedesktop.udisks.filesystem-mount-system-internal

ResultActive=yes

ResultInactive=no

ResultAny=yes

```

konnte ich unter Dolphin als User die Partitionen problemlos mit einem Klick wieder mounten.

Hier noch mal zum nachschauen hier unter Punkt Exemples (hab leider nichts besseres gefunden  :Confused: ) 

http://wiki.archlinux.fr/systeme/policykit

Warscheinlich geht das unter KDE noch einfacher einzustellen?

Viele Grüße

Pro_metheus

----------

## temnozor

also auf meinem laptop mit LXDE funzt das schonmal top   :Exclamation:   wird dann denk ich unter KDE auf dem desktop auch gehen

falls noch Jemand vollständigerweise hinzufügen möchte, womit man automatisch dererlei Policies erstellen kann nur zu

----------

